# Clean up your scrap heap



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson gives some tips for your scrap heaps.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...tal_isn't_junk/


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm with you. Some metal is worth a premium right now.


----------

